# Drywall/Plaster work



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Gang,

I have some ceiling spots that are in need of repair and painting. My home is in East hill, and as such the roof is plaster vs. drywall. I just need some minor patching done. But if the price is right, I'll have all the ceilings repainted as well...otherwise I have to do it....that might take a while  

PM me preferably and let me know...looking to do something after the 1st.

buck


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think WWW.fishing does it, but call Lloyd at 748-8765


----------

